# How old are you?



## Crystal (Aug 8, 2017)

How old are you?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

What if someone is off the chart?


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Old enough to know better than to answer this question.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

i am 65 and i still do my cheffie things cook-gamble-drink(wine) and other things:devil:


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

I always say, you are as young as you feel!!!


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

146 on Monday, next week


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Judith said:


> I always say, you are as young as you feel!!!


If I hold a baby, I can "feel" pretty young. :lol:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I won't say, but my third job was overseeing the slaves build the great pyramid at Giza.
Glad I had a good sunblock.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I just turned 21 this summer. I was 16 when I joined this site. But I've loved classical music since before I could articulate that fact.


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Got a few places that give me regular senior discounts :tiphat:.

A couple that have given them to me without my asking first .


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

8-9. In dog years, that is.


----------



## Timothy (Jul 19, 2017)

My age is a symbol of authority, a badge of the highest honor. But I do not wish to hold this honor, is the age not a sacred number? if God is with me when I die, the end will be darker and I will not understand the words.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

It should be mandatory to provide your birth cert when joining TC also proof of gender and shoe size.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

hpowders said:


> I won't say, but my third job was overseeing the slaves build the great pyramid at Giza.
> Glad I had a good sunblock.


Did your first one involved building Stonehenge?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I have some green, fungified cheddar cheese in the Bach of my refrigerator that's older than I am.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

SiegendesLicht said:


> Did your first one involved building Stonehenge?


No. The climate was too cool and moist. Bad for my sinuses. My uncle Rocky helped out on that one.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Older than ST4..........................


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Older than ST4..........................


If you go off the end of the chart, you ought to be allowed to start again at the beginning. Kind of like the older cars when you rolled the odometer and it went back to the beginning.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Florestan said:


> If you go off the end of the chart, you ought to be allowed to start again at the beginning. Kind of like the older cars when you rolled the odometer and it went back to the beginning.


I'll go with that .........:angel:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Older than ST4..........................


The biggest mystery on this forum


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

Pugg said:


> The biggest mystery on this forum


   

..................


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Pugg said:


> The biggest mystery on this forum


I love a good mystery ....


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Older than ST4..........................


So, greater than a young handsome 23?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Older than ST4..........................


*Every post is coming out double.*


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Old enough to know better but also old enough to not care!


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

In the 10-99 range.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

hpowders said:


> So, greater than a young handsome 23?


I'm afraid so


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I'm afraid so


So, U B older than I B?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

hpowders said:


> So, U B older than I B?


Whats the poll say,I don't know I only post here


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Physically? Barely 34. Mentally? Several hundred years old.


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

I wasn't counting but apparently it went right off the scale. Time to start counting again, can't let this keep happening......


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

I wasn't counting but apparently it went right off the scale. Time to start counting again, can't let this keep happening..........


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Whats the poll say,I don't know I only post here


I don't know. I only post here.


----------



## Crystal (Aug 8, 2017)

Okay, finally I realize that people don't like to tell others their age...


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Maybe some people aren't taking this seriously but do we really have 4 members in their 90s? If so, and if you're inclined, I'd love to hear some stories about classical concerts you attended back in the day. Did any of you ever get to see Furtwängler conduct? I'd love to have attended a concert in the 1930s, 1940s or 1950s.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I am 36! (age given in terms of the Golden Ratio instead of years :lol


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

SimonTemplar said:


> Physically? Barely 34. Mentally? Several hundred years old.


So you are well and truly senile by now.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm 69 and shrinking by the day. But my eyesight keeps improving.


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

I'd just like to point out the disparity between this poll and one that Argus posted in 2011. It seems the demographic has changed rather drastically. Our TC population is aging!

Here's Crystal's current poll:
10-20 years old * 7.32%*
20-30 years old *17.07%*
30-40 years old *14.63%*
40-50 years old *14.63%*
50-60 years old *26.83%*
60-70 years old *37.32%*
70-80 years old *0%*
80-90 years old *0%*
90-100 years old *9.76%*

Now here's the old poll from Argus (admittedly with far more replies and votes)

10-19 *26.60%*
20-29 *28.08%*
30-39 *12.32%*
40-49 *10.34%*
50-59 *11.33%*
60-69 *6.40%*
70-79 *3.45%*
80+ *1.48%*


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

hpowders said:


> *Every post is coming out double.*


And this makes your legacy grow exponentially. Success!


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

As bible! Am sinking my teeth in the 98th year of existence on this wretched planet.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Whats the poll say,I don't know I only post here


The polls don't say anything to me....until after 3-4 shots of Jack Daniels. Then they B quite articulate.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

hpowders said:


> The polls don't say anything to me....until after 3-4 shots of Jack Daniels. Then they B quite articulate.


Translation. I don't "think" until alcohol "thinks" for me. Loud and clear.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm 5.13E14 light year Kilometres , so there you have it ..........


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

hpowders said:


> *Every post is coming out double.*


Perhaps it's the rumcake.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

scratchgolf said:


> Translation. I don't "think" until alcohol "thinks" for me. Loud and clear.


In alcohol's defence I've done some pretty stupid stuff sober!!


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Halfway to 104.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Barbebleu said:


> In alcohol's defence I've done some pretty stupid stuff sober!!


I joined TC sober.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

hpowders said:


> I joined TC sober.


I joined while on a bender - which might explain why I have tattoos of composers all over my chest. Not only do I not remember getting these tattoos, I don't even recognize some of these composers.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Kivimees said:


> I joined while on a bender - which might explain why I have tattoos of composers all over my chest. Not only do I not remember getting these tattoos, I don't even recognize some of these composers.


Careful: if you put on a lot of weight they'll all end up looking like Handel.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

28 human years.


----------



## thekindwarrior (Oct 16, 2017)

External age: 43

Internal age: several centuries...


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Merl said:


> Halfway to 104.


Next month I will be also. 1965!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

That's pretty old alright.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

senza sordino said:


> Next month I will be also. 1965!


1964 for me, you young whippersnapper!


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

969 next birthday.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Like my dear nan always saying, older then my teeth.
( at 90 all real )


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Anyone here at at the Big Bang?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Obviously there are a lot of very, very old people here. Shouldn't there be a ceiling placed on age, where say, if one is over a certain age, one has to get a caretaker to sign the person up as a TC poster?


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Obviously there are a lot of very, very old people here. Shouldn't there be a ceiling placed on age, where say, if one is over a certain age, one has to get a caretaker to sign the person up as a TC poster?


Could you speak a little louder?


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Perhaps we should have a senior members group but how would you know the true age of a prospect.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

hpowders said:


> Obviously there are a lot of very, very old people here. Shouldn't there be a ceiling placed on age, where say, if one is over a certain age, one has to get a caretaker to sign the person up as a TC poster?


If I needed a caretaker I'd apply to EddieRUKiddingVarese to take the job. Eddie seems like a wild and crazy guy and would probably let me get away with just about anything on this forum. And yes, I was there at the Big Bang Eddie. Like the universe, I've been expanding ever since.:lol:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Joe B said:


> If I needed a caretaker I'd apply to EddieRUKiddingVarese to take the job. Eddie seems like a wild and crazy guy and would probably let me get away with just about anything on this forum. And yes, I was there at the Big Bang *Eddie.* Like the universe, I've been expanding ever since.:lol:


 You seem to be addressing Eddie, yet you are quoting my post. Mistake?


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

hpowders said:


> Why are you writing me? You seem to be addressing Eddie.
> 
> You and I obviously have a different concept of what a Big Bang is all about.


I should have known better than quote one of your posts. It won't happen again.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Joe B said:


> *I should have known better than quote one of your posts.* It won't happen again.


If you made a mistake, admit it and move on. No need for what you wrote.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Joe B said:


> If I needed a caretaker I'd apply to EddieRUKiddingVarese to take the job. Eddie seems like a wild and crazy guy and would probably let me get away with just about anything on this forum. And yes, I was there at the Big Bang Eddie. Like the universe, I've been expanding ever since.:lol:


Honoured to know who you are Joe but be careful that much expansion can create a vaccum and we know what to much suction can do


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

My father taught me to stamp out my age with my right foot. He gave up on me very early.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Joe B said:


> I should have known better than quote one of your posts. It won't happen again.


Especially after post #63 has been edited to take out the derogatory reference which prompted my reply.


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

Tallisman said:


> I'd just like to point out the disparity between this poll and one that Argus posted in 2011. It seems the demographic has changed rather drastically. Our TC population is aging!
> 
> Here's Crystal's current poll:
> 10-20 years old * 7.32%*
> ...


This fits with my hypothesis that within the last 6 years or so Millennials have basically avoided online discussion forums in favor of the significantly more superficial forms of online interaction, especially Instagram, but also snapchat and twitter.

The population of a given forum hasn't literally aged, it's just that the younger people left for the trendier platforms and the older people haven't.

Don't even get me started on what I think about this phenomenon.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

I always state my age as 104


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

OP:In Earth years?


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Dan Ante said:


> I always state my age as 104


Isn't nice that you're not Haydn your age.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2017)

Larkenfield said:


> Isn't nice that you're not Haydn your age.


He should knock a few years Orff.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Larkenfield said:


> Isn't nice that you're not Haydn your age.





Tulse said:


> He should knock a few years Orff.


I just want people to think I am younger than I really am, is that a crime?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Dan Ante said:


> I just want people to think I am younger than I really am, is that a crime?


It is out Bach


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

I happen to be 4003, but will be 4004 in less than a month. :3


----------



## Harmonie (Mar 24, 2007)

I fit into the 20-30 category, but only for half a year more. 

(Well, actually I just noticed, since 30 is mentioned in both 20-30, and 30-40 I'm technically able to say I'm still in 20-30 category for a year and a half. )


----------

